# ΑΦΜ



## oliver_twisted (Jun 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα σας.

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για κάτι που μάλλον είναι δεδομένο για τους περισσότερους, αλλά πραγματικά θα ήθελα, αν έχετε χρόνο και διάθεση, να μου το εξηγήσετε:

Πώς αποδίδουμε το ΑΦΜ; TIN, VAT (registration number), Tax registration number, Fiscal code
είναι οι αποδόσεις που παίζουν. Διαφέρει η απόδοση αν μιλάμε για ιδιώτη ή για εταιρεία;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. (Ξέρω ότι έχει συζητηθεί και στο τρανσλατουμ και στο προζ, αλλά θα ήθελα, αν δεν είναι κόπος, και τη δική σας γνώμη, για να επαληθεύσω και τις δικές μου επιλογές).


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 25, 2011)

Για Ευρώπη το VAT number κάνει τη δουλειά του, για ΗΠΑ συνήθως το TIN. Σε φορολογικές δηλώσεις απ' τις ΗΠΑ το έχουν επίσης κι ως identifying number, χωρίς τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Ωραία τα λέει ο Cadmian με δύο λόγια.

Χρήσιμη σελίδα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_added_tax_identification_number


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 25, 2011)

Ωραία! Και έτσι απλοποιείται κι εμάς η ζωή μας! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά! (Και συγγνώμη που πόσταρα στις αγγλο-ελληνικές απορίες, το έχω κάψει τελείως!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2011)

Με τέτοια κάψα σήμερα, άμα δουλεύεις κιόλας, πώς να μην το κάψεις; Μετακινήθηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2011)

MWSt (Mehrwertsteuer) στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> MWSt (Mehrwertsteuer) στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες.


Μήπως αυτό είναι το ΦΠΑ και όχι το ΑΦΜ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως αυτό (MWSt) είναι το ΦΠΑ και όχι το ΑΦΜ;


Όνειδος και καταισχύνη μου...   Φυσικά και είναι ο ΦΠΑ, αλλά αυτά παθαίνεις όταν βιάζεσαι και κοιτάζεις διαγώνια, οπότε το μάτι σου πιάνει μόνο ένα VAT και τίποτε άλλο...


oliver_twisted said:


> Πώς αποδίδουμε το ΑΦΜ; TIN, VAT (registration number), Tax registration number, Fiscal code
> είναι οι αποδόσεις που παίζουν.



Στα γερμανικά είναι απλώς Steuernummer (φορολογικός αριθμός).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

Επειδή ελληνικά μιλάνε και στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο, καλό είναι να επισημάνουμε μια διάκριση που ισχύει στην Κύπρο και μπορεί να μας μπερδέψει: Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε τον ΑΦΜ (*Αριθμός Φορολογικού Μητρώου*) για όλες τις φορολογικές χρήσεις (εισόδημα & ΦΠΑ). Στην Κύπρο (επειδή εκεί έχουν, κατά το βρετανικό σύστημα, Μητρώο ΦΠΑ) υπάρχει *Αριθμός Φορολογικής Ταυτότητας* (ΑΦΤ) και *Αριθμός Εγγραφής ΦΠΑ / Αριθμός Μητρώου ΦΠΑ*.

Με την ευκαιρία: Εάν τιμολογήσετε (ενν. από Ελλάδα) Κύπριο με ΑΦΤ δεν μπορείτε να μην βάλετε ΦΠΑ στο τιμολόγιο λόγω ενδοκοινοτικής συναλλαγής — το τιμολόγιο επιβαρύνεται κανονικά με ΦΠΑ κι ας πρόκειται για ενδοκοινοτική συναλλαγή. Το ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγραφή στο Μητρώο ΦΠΑ θα σας το βγάλει το σύστημα επαλήθευσης κοινοτικού ΦΠΑ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2011)

Για τα γερμανικά, που δεν κατέχω, η σελίδα της W δίνει:
Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer USt-IdNr.

Please explain.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για τα γερμανικά, που δεν κατέχω, η σελίδα της W δίνει:
> Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer USt-IdNr.
> 
> Please explain.


«Δίκιο έχεις κι εσύ», είπε ο Χότζας.

Ο ανωτέρω USt-IdNr (αλλού UID, για απλούστερα) είναι καταρχήν ο κωδικός που αντιστοιχεί στο VIES. Εκεί δηλαδή όπου ο ελληνικός ΑΦΜ είναι ο "ΑΦΜ εσωτερικού" με το πρόθεμα EL (όπως φαίνεται από τον ακριβέστερο γερμανικό πίνακα, εδώ).

Στη Γερμανία, τα νόμιμα αποδεικτικά πρέπει να φέρουν είτε τον Steuernummer (που εκδίδεται από τις τοπικές φορολογικές αρχές, Finanzamt) είτε τον USt-IdNr που εκδίδεται από το 2006 και μετά από τις φορολογικές υπηρεσίες του Ομοσπ. Υπ. Οικονομικών. Ο δεύτερος αριθμός θεωρείται ασφαλέστερος και προτιμητέος.

Από άλλη βικισελίδα:

In Germany [...] since 2008 new taxpayer identification numbers replace the former tax file number. Persons who act as employees and as well as self-employed persons may receive two taxpayer identification numbers. The respective number for organizations, also issued by the tax administration, is named economy identification number. These numbering concepts are national systems, organized by the Bundesamt für Steuern.
For special purpose further value-added tax identification numbers are issued for persons and organizations that are subject to paying VAT as a deduct from their revenues. This is a Europe-wide unified concept.


----------

